# Pok



## Nic (Sep 14, 2009)

Check back soon on a different topic for the Elite Four teams!!! : - )

GYMS
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Woah wait you can go to both Kanto and Johto in this game?


----------



## Nic (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Woah wait you can go to both Kanto and Johto in this game?


You didn't know? GSC had the same story line.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Sep 14, 2009)

COOL!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 14, 2009)

i needed this for Pokemon TBT version.

thanks a ton ; D


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 14, 2009)

God I am SO getting this game.


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 14, 2009)

Gary (or I guess, Green. ) is the eighth Kanto gym leader now?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

This could quite possibly be the best Pokemon game ever made.


----------



## cornymikey (Sep 14, 2009)

Chuck is the awesome.


----------



## reedstr16 (Sep 14, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This could quite possibly be the best Pokemon game ever made.


until they make one where you can travel to all of the regions!


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be hard to manage, Since a Pokemon's level limit is 100, I think 2 regions is enough like in GSC.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't recall having that order for Silver. Well, I'll get this game now. Just because Sabrina looks hawt.

Does anyone know if they actually show the Kanto Badges this time around?
I remembered when I was a kid that I tried looking for the Kanto badges in the <insert trainer name here> Menu, but I never found them :<


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 14, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I don't recall having that order for Silver. Well, I'll get this game now. Just because Sabrina looks hawt.
> 
> Does anyone know if they actually show the Kanto Badges this time around?
> I remembered when I was a kid that I tried looking for the Kanto badges in the <insert trainer name here> Menu, but I never found them :<


Hellyus Aaron *High Fives* You get this for saying Sabrina's hot  .


----------



## Megamannt125 (Sep 14, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But but... but then we could... actually.... catch em all....
But really, if not all regions, all Pokemon, they should put every single one into the next non-remake Pokemon game, and no dumb event ones either, all can be caught in-game without going to toysrus.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank the heavens, Clair changed her team.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 15, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Check back soon on a different topic for the Elite Four teams!!! : - )
> 
> GYMS
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Pok


----------



## Nigel (Sep 15, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Nintendo DS._


----------

